# Melanoma Removal We are Divided



## Ltoth (Sep 25, 2008)

We just coded a patient with a melanoma.  It is the first visit post-op.  The doctor is charging a level at this post op because he is ordering more labs, scans and sending to a specialist.  (We are a family practice).  I believe this to be considiered post op and no charge but one of the other coders is wondering if the provider should not charge the level because of the extra stuff he is ordering, etc.  

Any thoughts??

Can't wait to hear!!

Lisa


----------



## zaidaaquino (Sep 25, 2008)

You can only bill an E&M during a post op period if the visit is unrelated to the original procedure, in which case you would use modifier -24. Also modifier -24 requires a different diagnosis. But no matter how much "extra" work is done, if it's related to the original procedure you should not bill an E&M. 

Zaida, CPC


----------

